# Steaming a dent out



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I know this has probably been covered a dozen times here but since I just did it tonight I thought I'd post some photos. After all, there's gotta' be one or two folks here who have never done this but have needed to at one point or another.

I clamped these Walnut pieces for gluing and failed to check to see if my clamp face was clean - it wasn't. The little wood chips on the face of my clamp left two dents in the Walnut.








Small puddle of water dripped onto the wood and then placed a rag over the water - 








Steamed the wet rag for about 10-15 seconds - 








Removed the rag and lightly sanded - dents are gone.








The whole process, including waiting on the iron to heat up, was about 5 minutes.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I do so enjoy posts like this. Quick AMD informative, and show a very valuable tip that many people dont know. Cheers OP


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Works like magic doesn't it. Normally on solid wood dents are easier to sand out. It's plywood where steaming is really helpful. Sometimes it also takes several applications of steam to get the job done too.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

We do similar at my civilian employer with softwoods. We poke holes in it with "splinter-outs" (you can also use the point of a razor utility knife), let it sit with a water on a damp paper towel, and apply heat. A little sanding, and the dent is gone.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Very good and informative demo, thanks


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, it's one of those 'magic' things in woodworking that you're glad you know how to do when you need it. Like when you forget to clean the faces of your clamps... *gotta'* pay more attention to the details next time! :blink:


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Would this work well after a finish was already applied? Most of my dents seem to be after finishing


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

davester84 said:


> Would this work well after a finish was already applied? Most of my dents seem to be after finishing


I have actually done this with a finished table or two but it's a 50/50 shot, maybe even 80/20 with the odds *not* in your favor and I knew that if it failed I was going to refinish the table anyway. In my case the customer(s) asked me try that first and it worked a few times, didn't work a few times.

If the finish is lacquer you can use a pin and make a small hole at the bottom of the dent and then put a couple of drops of water, let it soak 15-20 seconds, and then carry on as shown above. Don't let it get too hot or too wet. *IF* the dent raises then wait a while to see if you've affected the finish or caused it to lose its bond with the wood. Assuming it worked then you can repair the pin hole like you would any blemish in lacquer. But there's a better chance you'll damage the finish than repair it like this.

If the finish is lacquer and the dent isn't very deep you can drip some lacquer into the dent and let it dry, then do it again until it's level enough to wet sand and match the sheen of the piece. But if you have lots of them then you can call it 'distressed', 'character', or just refinish the piece.

Did I say 80/20? Maybe 90/10... on a good day.


----------

